# Rocket Fausto settings



## Raider (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi All,

Took the plunge and went for a Rocket Fausto, which I received last week. To be honest, my results so far haven't been great, with a fair bit of clumping despite my having seen many comments about how the Fausto generates little clumping. I've been trying double shots with an 8.2 second grind time and have dialed the grind setting down to 2. Thus far, the shots I've been pulling through my Pavoni have been watery and fast with little to no crema.

Any suggestions about how to minimize clumping and/or what settings to use?

Any tips/advice appreciated!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Which beans are you using? What's the roast date? What are you comparing the Fausto with?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The burr's will need some time to bed in, this can cause inconsistency.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Also what dose, in grams, what output, over what time.


----------



## Spookiemurphy (Jun 15, 2017)

I've had clumping from day one with my Fausto. Had it from new for 4 months now.

Currently running Allpress Redchurch Blend 18 in 36 out over 30 sec.

To be honest it doesn't bother me as I don't get channeling or spurts when using a bottomless portafilter and we're flat white drinkers

It clumps no more than my old Rocky, it's just odd that like Raider, all I've heard about the Fausto is that it does't clump.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2019)

Same here I have clump﻿﻿s﻿ from day one and when I change the coffe bean I almost loose a bag to get the perfect dial


----------

